# So...how fast is Arch Linux?



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

[youtube]yC5eBdwi4Vs[/youtube]

[youtube]nkvd1Vbm2Jg[/youtube]

Blazing fast, isn't it?

I'm using Arch Linux with kernel 2.6.37-6 and KDE SC 4.6.


*Laptop specs*

Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 1.66 Ghz
Intel GMA 950
120GB 5400RPM Hard Disk
1GB DDR2 RAM



Spoiler



[youtube]gUtdhx0DLfo[/youtube] [watch in HD]

Screen recorders are not perfect at 1280x800. But still have a look. 



Spoiler



MEGAUPLOAD
MEGAVIDO


----------



## desiibond (Feb 18, 2011)

ico, the first video looks to be blocked. anyways, the OS looks really fast.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

Fixed it. Check it out again.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 18, 2011)

Think some credit is due to KDE 4.6 too, since it has performance improvements.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 18, 2011)

hey ... i v never used anything other than RH/centos/OEL (all same build) n suse (not much diff)..
i found RH/centos/OEL and SuSE seem to be the most widely used ... i v never seen servers running on arch linux or any other distro of linux .... may be bcoz there is very little enterprise level support for these?

how diff is arch linux from the others?


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

iinfi said:


> hey ... i v never used anything other than RH/centos/OEL (all same build) n suse (not much diff)..
> i found RH/centos/OEL and SuSE seem to be the most widely used ... i v never seen servers running on arch linux or any other distro of linux .... may be bcoz there is very little enterprise level support for these?


What you've said about enterprise support is true. But personally speaking, I love running my LAMP stack on Arch over every other distribution.



iinfi said:


> how diff is arch linux from the others?


Read these:

*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Linux
*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/The_Arch_Way



In simple words, Arch is a minimalistic distribution. You only install things which you actually need. You start with command-line and then end up downloading and configuring everything manually. You actually end up having a very fast operating system. Also, Arch is a bleeding-edge rolling release distribution. The packages which you get are always latest unlike Debian which aims for stability.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 18, 2011)

iinfi said:


> hey ... i v never used anything other than RH/centos/OEL (all same build) n suse (not much diff)..
> i found RH/centos/OEL and SuSE seem to be the most widely used ... i v never seen servers running on arch linux or any other distro of linux .... may be bcoz there is very little enterprise level support for these?
> 
> how diff is arch linux from the others?



Arch is not supposed to run on servers, it uses bleeding edge software, something not exactly desirable with a server OS (as you know server OSes generally use heavily tested software as in Debian, Slackware, CentOS, etc.)
Arch is an OS for enthusiasts, and developers IMO.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks ...will read those wiki articles...


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

iinfi said:


> thanks ...will read those wiki articles...


Here is the Beginners' Guide if you are thinking of installing Arch: *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide


----------



## hellknight (Feb 18, 2011)

GNOME is ultra-fast too.. me on 64-bit with Opera 11 with 45 tabs, Amarok, pidgin. and still it is using only 1.2 GB!!.. 

PS :- Any help for installing HP 1018 on Arch Linux? I tried everything.. it isn't working


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

hellknight said:


> PS :- Any help for installing HP 1018 on Arch Linux? I tried everything.. it isn't working


Facing problem with *hp-setup*?? And the proprietary plugin not getting downloaded?

If yes, then read this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/open-source/91551-dark-side-arch-linux-12.html#post1328377 

What I did was I created a copy of */usr/bin/python2* and renamed it */usr/bin/python*. *hp-setup* then easily downloaded the proprietary plugin and worked like I charm. After this, I deleted */usr/bin/python*.

I presume that you've installed cups and hplip already properly.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 19, 2011)

Solved it.. I installed the *foo2zjs* package from AUR.. it is working now.. had to blacklist the *usblp* module in */etc/rc.conf* file.. it worked then.. I had to uninstall hplip too..


----------



## desiibond (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I will be third time lucky. first time, some issue with media. second time, issues with partitions. let's see what the third try has in store.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 20, 2011)

Take a printout of the Arch Linux Beginner's guide if you don't have a second computer at your vicinity..


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 20, 2011)

ico said:


> Blazing fast, isn't it
> I'm using Arch Linux with kernel 2.6.37-6 and KDE SC 4.6.
> *Laptop specs*
> 
> ...



Which software did you use to record screen? Looks pretty good!!!


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Which software did you use to record screen? Looks pretty good!!!


RecordItNow.  It requires ffmpeg.


----------

